# Australian medicare in Spain



## alphadude (Apr 15, 2016)

hi, does Australian Medicare card work in Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

alphadude said:


> hi, does Australian Medicare card work in Spain?


In a word, no.


----------



## alphadude (Apr 15, 2016)

I overheard that if you stay in Italy or France more than 1 week; you are eligible to use Australian medicare in public hospitals. 

It's a reciprocal treaty between Italy and Australia. I just googled it; here is a useful link:


https://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/services/medicare/reciprocal-health-care-agreements

----------------------


Reciprocal Health Care Agreements

Covers the cost of essential medical treatment for Australian residents travelling in some countries. Under these Agreements, some health services and subsidised medicines are provided to visitors from these countries when they are in Australia.

If you travel overseas you can get help with the cost of essential medical treatment in some countries under the Australian Government’s Reciprocal Health Care Agreements.

The Australian Government has agreements with New Zealand, the United Kingdom, the Republic of Ireland, Sweden, the Netherlands, Finland, Italy, Belgium, Malta, Slovenia and Norway. These agreements mean:

Australian residents can get help with the cost of essential medical treatment when visiting these countries
residents of these countries can get some essential medical treatments while visiting Australia.

Students from Norway, Finland, Malta and the Republic of Ireland aren’t covered by agreements with those countries.

Reciprocal Health Care Agreements aren’t designed to replace private travel health insurance for overseas travel.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

alphadude said:


> I overheard that if you stay in Italy or France more than 1 week; you are eligible to use Australian medicare in public hospitals.
> 
> It's a reciprocal treaty between Italy and Australia. I just googled it; here is a useful link:
> 
> ...


Not with Spain though ............


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

No, you are in the same boat here as those of us from the US. Although it would make a lot of sound financial sense for Spain to honor it,there is no treaty to do so.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Also if being treated under a reciprocal agreement,be prepared on returning to Australia to have to pay the difference in price in the medication you were treated with,also the 3rd degree explaining why you did not arrange travel insurance


----------



## alphadude (Apr 15, 2016)

Nignoy said:


> Also if being treated under a reciprocal agreement,be prepared on returning to Australia to have to pay the difference in price in the medication you were treated with,also the 3rd degree explaining why you did not arrange travel insurance


Interesting angle. There is no free lunch.


----------

